
Neural network chatbot trained through Neuralconvo, a Torch library - clemnt
http://neuralconvo.huggingface.co/
======
billconan
doesn't seem to be accurate

"hello"

-> "you ready?"

"ready for what?"

->"I'll take care of that corey, but i need this now."

"need what"

->"I'm going back there."

